# Custom RGA7



## sheener19 (May 9, 2013)

So Instead of necro-bumping my ancient thread I'll just leave a link to it here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-just-ordered-my-custom-rga7.html#post1512426

I FINALLY after over 4 years got Chris Woods to finish my guitar (sorta) and had him send it off to have it finished by Marty Bell. Here's what the end result is after finishing.

I changed my mind on the color a bit after 4 years and I decided to go with gold hardware instead so don't mind that it's not 100% consistent with the original idea. I can't wait to finish this thing and rip some Pomegranate Tiger tunes on it!


----------



## WiseSplinter (May 9, 2013)

Sick! I like the blackburst with the natural "binding", very classy. Gold hardware is not my thing usually but it would really suite this guitar, no doubt.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 9, 2013)

Finish on the body looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2013)

Reminds me of an Ibanez version of an MH-1000


----------



## Daf57 (May 9, 2013)

Wow - that looks fantastic!! Congrats!


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2013)

That looks fucking fantastic.


----------



## skeels (May 9, 2013)

That looks really nice! 

Wait. .. four years? 

Really?


----------



## sheener19 (May 9, 2013)

skeels said:


> That looks really nice!
> 
> Wait. .. four years?
> 
> Really?



Ya that was no typo. Absolutely ridiculous. Marty Bell on the other hand was super fast and an absolute pleasure to work with!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (May 9, 2013)

4 freakin' years?? Scant consolation I know but it is mighty fine looking!!


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 9, 2013)

Im lost. Why did it take for years for someone to make you a guitar body?


----------



## sheener19 (May 9, 2013)

kgerbick7321 said:


> Im lost. Why did it take for years for someone to make you a guitar body?



Because the guy who made is quoted me 2-3 months and then lead me on for 4 years to the point where I stopped caring and never expected to see it. Finally one day after I got in his face which wasn't uncommon, he agreed to send me the neck and body. Unfortunately I'm not the only one this happened to. There's a long list of angry customers in his wake.


----------



## Toxin (May 9, 2013)

What a beaute!!


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 9, 2013)

sheener19 said:


> Because the guy who made is quoted me 2-3 months and then lead me on for 4 years to the point where I stopped caring and never expected to see it. Finally one day after I got in his face which wasn't uncommon, he agreed to send me the neck and body. Unfortunately I'm not the only one this happened to. There's a long list of angry customers in his wake.



Well im happy you finally got it hah. And of course Marty did a killer job on the finish. Cant wait to see her all put together


----------



## Axayacatl (May 9, 2013)

I'm gonna be edging until you post pictures of the final product. Awesome guitar!! Set it up NAOW!


About luthiers, they get away with murder. I'm currently 2 years waiting for a dead simple neck job (no inlays!!) ... "Next week, next week" for ever now.... And this luthier is one of the reputable, honest, nice guy types. When you enter luthiery suddenly time stands still and promises are all about being broken because, "hey, it's art, want me to rush your job".

Btw, quoted lead times = rushing in this particular industry.


Worth it? Dunno, but this project obviously rocks.


----------



## DeadWeight (May 9, 2013)

That is one of the nicest finishes I've seen, looks awesome mate!

Semi off-topic, I love Pomegranate Tiger! Entities is one of my favourite instrumental albums out there!


----------



## sheener19 (May 9, 2013)

DeadWeight said:


> That is one of the nicest finishes I've seen, looks awesome mate!



I'm finding myself staring at it for unhealthy amounts of time haha.



DeadWeight said:


> Semi off-topic, I love Pomegranate Tiger! Entities is one of my favourite instrumental albums out there!



Thank so much man, we really appreciate the support from everyone!


----------



## Seanthesheep (May 9, 2013)

Wtf 4 years? Thats insane glad you finally have it though

Btw your band is sick! I gotta come check you guys out when you play some time closer to toronto


----------



## sheener19 (May 9, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> Wtf 4 years? Thats insane glad you finally have it though
> 
> Btw your band is sick! I gotta come check you guys out when you play some time closer to toronto



Should be pretty soon man. Hope to see you there


----------



## cardinal (May 10, 2013)

4 years is a long time, but looking at it... it might have been worth the wait. Kinda in shock that Chris Woods came through, but congrats. Your patients was rewarded with some killer stuff.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (May 10, 2013)

Awesome guitar!


----------



## kamello (May 10, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> 4 freakin' years?? Scant consolation I know but it is mighty fine looking!!




dude, I been playing guitar less years than that  

anyways, would look awesome with gold hardware, like a Koa BFR


----------



## poopyalligator (May 10, 2013)

Man, that looks awesome. A shame Chris Woods takes forever with stuff.


----------



## Seanthesheep (May 10, 2013)

sheener19 said:


> Should be pretty soon man. Hope to see you there



Ill try my best to be!


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (May 10, 2013)

sheener19 said:


> So Instead of necro-bumping my ancient thread I'll just leave a link to it here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-just-ordered-my-custom-rga7.html#post1512426
> 
> I FINALLY after over 4 years got Chris Woods to finish my guitar (sorta) and had him send it off to have it finished by Marty Bell. Here's what the end result is after finishing.
> 
> I changed my mind on the color a bit after 4 years and I decided to go with gold hardware instead so don't mind that it's not 100% consistent with the original idea. I can't wait to finish this thing and rip some Pomegranate Tiger tunes on it!


That is fanfuckingtastic man. Marty does KILLER finish work. Bummer to hear about the duration...


----------



## skeels (May 10, 2013)

sheener19 said:


> Because the guy who made is quoted me 2-3 months and then lead me on for 4 years to the point where I stopped caring and never expected to see it. Finally one day after I got in his face which wasn't uncommon, he agreed to send me the neck and body. Unfortunately I'm not the only one this happened to. There's a long list of angry customers in his wake.


 
Hm. Who does that remind me of?

*cough* AdamfromAuraGuitarsJerkstore*cough*


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 11, 2013)

This is the same as the one from the thread?  It seems to me that this has a way thicker top...

Anyways, it looks amazing, and has convinced me 100% that I need to lay a burst on my RGA121VF and sand the back and sides (an idea that has been kicked around in my head for an eternity).

Bit congratulations, your patience is legendary.


----------



## sheener19 (May 11, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> This is the same as the one from the thread?  It seems to me that this has a way thicker top...
> 
> Anyways, it looks amazing, and has convinced me 100% that I need to lay a burst on my RGA121VF and sand the back and sides (an idea that has been kicked around in my head for an eternity).
> 
> Bit congratulations, your patience is legendary.



Part of the reason it took so long is cause he had to remake the body because he didn't follow my instructions correctly. So your right, that first one was incorrect due mainly to the top not being thick enough among a few other little things.


----------



## skisgaar (May 11, 2013)

So does you getting a 7 mean we'll see some PT stuff on a 7 too?

EDIT: Nevermind, I've seen the 7 stuff. I was living under a rock until now!


----------



## sheener19 (May 11, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> So does you getting a 7 mean we'll see some PT stuff on a 7 too?



I actually play a 7 almost exclusively on the PT album other that sign of ruin where I play an 8 string.


----------



## chris9 (May 11, 2013)

looks awesome 
chris is making me one similar hopefully should have it in the next year or so
i have been waiting about 4 years to its crazy


----------



## sheener19 (May 11, 2013)

chris9 said:


> looks awesome
> chris is making me one similar hopefully should have it in the next year or so
> i have been waiting about 4 years to its crazy



I feel your pain man. If memory serves me right, I think you're actually the one who called dibs on the second identical model he made of mine initially.


----------



## chris9 (May 12, 2013)

Yeah that's right just having mine in purple.
It has Been a long wait yours looks stunning congratulations 
Can.t wait to see pics of it completed


----------



## sheener19 (May 17, 2013)

It just arrived at my house! Here's some pictures really quickly.


----------



## TheFashel12 (May 17, 2013)

So sexy yet so classy


----------



## technomancer (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit glad to see this is FINALLY getting finished and delivered to you, looks sweet


----------



## skisgaar (May 17, 2013)

DEUD.


----------



## Philligan (May 17, 2013)

Randy said:


> Reminds me of an Ibanez version of an MH-1000



With a touch of BFR 

edit: As in Ernie Ball, not BRJ 

Looks killer dude


----------



## sheener19 (May 17, 2013)

Philligan said:


> With a touch of BFR
> 
> edit: As in Ernie Ball, not BRJ
> 
> Looks killer dude




It's two biggest influences are Chris Broderick's original purple RGA7 and the EBMM BFRs


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 17, 2013)

Looks perfect.

NOW ASSEMBLE HER!!!!!!


----------



## CptMcKay (May 17, 2013)

I am completely erect.


----------



## sheener19 (May 17, 2013)

kgerbick7321 said:


> Looks perfect.
> 
> NOW ASSEMBLE HER!!!!!!



Just gotta get all the pieces.

I can't seem to get my hands on a gold dimarzio 3 way switch that you get on the koa EBMM Petrucci models

And I want a crunch lab 7 and liquifier 7 with gold pole pieces. Anyone know where I can find these things?


----------



## b7string (May 17, 2013)

For the gold 3 way, try this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/206595-dimarzio-petrucci-style-3-way-lever-switches-black-gold.html

And try contacting this guy, he has TONS of custom coloured, gold pole dimarzios etc. but not the ones you are looking for, but he may be able to source them for you.
http://stores.ebay.ca/banjomikez

Hope this helps!


----------



## sheener19 (May 17, 2013)

b7string said:


> For the gold 3 way, try this thread:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/206595-dimarzio-petrucci-style-3-way-lever-switches-black-gold.html



Already did my man. Unfortunately he's all sold out and his supplier doesn't exist anymore. Thanks for the link though 

EDIT: I just emailed banjomikez so we'll see if he can get the pickups for me. Seems like a pretty good chance he can.


----------



## b7string (May 18, 2013)

sheener19 said:


> Already did my man. Unfortunately he's all sold out and his supplier doesn't exist anymore. Thanks for the link though
> 
> EDIT: I just emailed banjomikez so we'll see if he can get the pickups for me. Seems like a pretty good chance he can.



I hope he can! I want to see this thing looking perfect almost as much as you do 

you could also try here for the switch:
M.E.C. Pickups

I think the one you'd want would be the 3-way maxi toggle.


----------



## skeels (May 18, 2013)

Looks bad agent.


----------



## chris9 (May 18, 2013)

looks stunning worth the 4 years ha ha
hope mine looks as good as this
if this guitar was a women it would be beyonce!!!!! ha


----------



## skisgaar (May 18, 2013)

chris9 said:


> if this guitar was a women it would be beyonce!!!!! ha



If you like it, you should have put a golden 3 way Dimarzio switch on it


----------



## chris9 (May 18, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> If you like it, you should have put a golden 3 way Dimarzio switch on it



Ha ha very good


----------



## ShiftKey (May 18, 2013)

Glad you finally got it sorted out and in your hands


----------



## Santuzzo (May 18, 2013)

full and rich awesomeness-sauce!!!! AMAZING !!!!


----------



## sheener19 (May 18, 2013)

Mike just emailed me and told me he can ship me the pickups by the 31st. Nice and quick  thanks B7string


----------



## b7string (May 22, 2013)

Great!  I love when the pickup poles match the hardware, its a little thing, but it just takes the class factor up a notch 

Also, see below, not sure if you saw it in my previous post, but I think this is the switch you are after:



b7string said:


> You could also try here for the switch:
> M.E.C. Pickups
> 
> I think the one you'd want would be the 3-way maxi toggle.


----------



## sheener19 (May 22, 2013)

b7string said:


> Great!  I love when the pickup poles match the hardware, its a little thing, but it just takes the class factor up a notch
> 
> Also, see below, not sure if you saw it in my previous post, but I think this is the switch you are after:



Looks like that's it. I ordered one the other day so we'll see if it's the same. I hope it is cause it wasn't cheap haha


----------



## tommychains (May 22, 2013)

Beaufitul! Glad you finally got your guitar. It really sucks when this happens, gives small town luthiers a bad name. Hence why I'm not open to the public now. Gotta be sure I can handle the heat.


----------



## sheener19 (May 22, 2013)

Just added a few parts. Here's a pic for the people waiting for the finished product


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (May 22, 2013)

Damn that's nice looking gold definitely completes the look, also thanks to this thread I checked out your band, you guys are awesome


----------



## Ghost40 (May 22, 2013)

I am completely blown away by the finish. can you shoot us details in a thread on how you accomplish that?


----------



## fortisursus (May 22, 2013)

I can't wait to see this done. Looking at your old thread from a few years back compared to now makes it worth it. This is going to be one special guitar


----------



## sheener19 (May 23, 2013)

Ghost40 said:


> I am completely blown away by the finish. can you shoot us details in a thread on how you accomplish that?



Not 100% sure what you mean about the finish. I just told Marty Bell what I wanted and I showed him a few pictures to help him understand my vision and from there he did his thing and he killed it.


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 3, 2013)

Got a couple more parts in today. The gold hardware theme is starting to make me feel like I made the right choice.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 3, 2013)

This will turn out looking great.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking great! Not at all surprised that a body from CW took 4 years. Sorry you had to go through that... but it looks like it all worked out in the end. Very classy looking guitar.

Let us know how it plays/sounds once it's all set up.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jun 3, 2013)

Sry, can't tell if that's a Floyd or an Lo-Pro. Enlighten me. this guitar has CLASS!


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bouillestfu said:


> Sry, can't tell if that's a Floyd or an Lo-Pro. Enlighten me. this guitar has CLASS!



It's a Lo pro 7. The same one that's on the new Vai 7 string Jem.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking great man!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 4, 2013)

That looks explosively beautiful


----------



## chris9 (Jun 4, 2013)

just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## dan0151 (Jun 4, 2013)

gonna look killer when finished


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 6, 2013)

Got my Dimarzio Crunch Lab and Liquifier 7s with custom gold hardware today and I'm glad I got the gold instead of settling for the regular versions. Just waiting on the machine heads now!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy...


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not typically a fan of gold hardware, but damn that guitar looks amazing!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 6, 2013)

Lookin' sick!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 7, 2013)

_Definitely_ worth whatever extra hassle/spending needed to get those gold pole pickups... That's gonna make it look... "finished", so to speak. If you're anything like me you'd have ended up looking at it with just a tinge of disappointment if you had gone with regular polepieces/blade, and full satisfaction would not have been attained.


----------



## nin2thevoid (Jun 7, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> you'd have ended up looking at it with just a tinge of disappointment if you had gone with regular polepieces/blade, and full satisfaction would not have been attained.



This.

I do not know the history of this project but I image you invested a lot of money and time waiting for / working on this result. Skipping any detail would not have done this absolutely stunning looking instrument justice.

EDIT: Just read the 4 years thing... I can't imagine how pissed I'd be. Then again, looking at your guitar, with the gold hardware (perfect choice) I cannot image how proud you must be.

EDIT 2: Can you make a closeup of the binding around the scalloped frets? I am really curious how that'd be finished. Is the binding curved too or is it scalloped along with the fretboard?


----------



## nin2thevoid (Jun 7, 2013)

shitsøn;3582933 said:


> This will turn out looking great.



Turn out? It used to look great. Then he put it together. Then he added (partly custom) gold hardware. Now it's drop dead beautiful. And it's an RGA. And a 7 string. I think I'm in love.


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 7, 2013)

That is awesome! Does this Wood guy do eight strings?


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 7, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> That is awesome! Does this Wood guy do eight strings?



You don't wanna go there. Look elsewhere for custom work, or you will be heading down a trail of tears.

(wasn't sure if you were serious, or just being silly)

If the former, let me know and I'll PM you, heh.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## sheener19 (Jun 7, 2013)

nin2thevoid said:


> This.
> 
> I do not know the history of this project but I image you invested a lot of money and time waiting for / working on this result. Skipping any detail would not have done this absolutely stunning looking instrument justice.
> 
> ...



Here's a closer pic from my iPhone hopefully it's sufficient haha. I think I'm going to have Luminlays installed on it for the side dots.


----------



## vishallica (Jun 7, 2013)

is the neck shimmed??


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 7, 2013)

vishallica said:


> is the neck shimmed??



Nope.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah, you got the CL/LF's with the gold pole pieces. Sweet. I was just considering those for one of my guitars.


----------



## Nag (Jun 7, 2013)

it lacks golden frets 

other than that, it's amazing


----------



## eventuate (Jun 7, 2013)

That is a drop dead gorgeous guitar. Not much else can be said about it. Sucks you had to wait so long for it, but I hope it's worth it man!


----------



## nin2thevoid (Jun 10, 2013)

sheener19 said:


> Here's a closer pic from my iPhone hopefully it's sufficient haha. I think I'm going to have Luminlays installed on it for the side dots.



That is quite sufficient, thanks for the pic! Natural wood binding... lovely.

Please don't add more cool things, for all our sakes. I'm doing some simple, normal human being mods to a new axe and these pictures make my axe ooze with nothingness and inferiority. Makes me wonder why I even bother.

Did you yet consider slapping some Optima 24K Gold strings on that?


----------



## dkannen (Jun 10, 2013)

Love the natural binding.


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just got my machine heads. Here's a little sneak peak.


----------



## Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

God i hate how beautiful this thing is and how i can't have it.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 11, 2013)

My body is ready for the finished product.


----------



## b7string (Jun 11, 2013)

Where did you order those machine heads from? I've tried to get 7 string sets of Gotoh's in the past with no success. They look GREAT with the pearl buttons 

EDIT: BTW that colour is perfect! This is a total class machine.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 12, 2013)

^I think Japarts can hook you up... Don't hold me to that, though.


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 12, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^I think Japarts can hook you up... Don't hold me to that, though.



Yup, that's where I got mine.


----------



## Gram negative (Jun 12, 2013)

This is one of the most amazing guitars Ive ever seen. Not kidding.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jun 12, 2013)

Love this thing. Would fux.


----------



## chris9 (Jun 12, 2013)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> Love this thing. Would fux.



me to its just stunning if my cwg is half as pretty as this i will be very very happy


----------



## gigawhat (Jun 13, 2013)

NEEDZ MOARZ FINISHED PICZZZ!


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 13, 2013)

gigawhat said:


> NEEDZ MOARZ FINISHED PICZZZ!



The last of the parts should be in on Monday. So I should have a NGD thread within 5 or 6 days I'm thinking.


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 14, 2013)

Alright guys I can't decide on whether or not to put on the truss rod cover. I of course have gold screws to go with it. What do you all think Yay or Nay?


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jun 14, 2013)

.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd go without, personally. But either way, that thing looks amazing.


----------



## The Griffinator (Jun 14, 2013)

That thing is much to classy for a plastic truss rod cover. if it were my guitar, I'd get one made of ebony to match the fretboard. Also, IMO that type of cover looks odd without a string retainer bar, I'd cut that tab off and put the screw holes right by the nut.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 14, 2013)

I vote no TR cover. For gods sake, don't drill that gorgeous headstock.

That's always the first thing I remove on my guitars (and leave off), because it's one of those things I adjust just often enough that I get sick of removing the cover.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, this must be the most amazing RG!
Looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2013)

Definitely leave the Truss Rod cover off!


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 23, 2014)

Resurrecting this thread, because I'm selfish and need an update!

I'd like to see it all strung up and would love to know how it plays/sounds.


----------



## Mr Richard (Aug 23, 2014)

Webmaestro said:


> Resurrecting this thread, because I'm selfish and need an update!
> 
> I'd like to see it all strung up and would love to know how it plays/sounds.



Here ya go:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dss1ExICeg


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 24, 2014)

Mr Richard said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dss1ExICeg



Thank you! I can now die a happy man.

Looks like C.W. did a pretty kick ass job overall--but I don't envy what you probably had to go through (and the wait). Too bad that guy can't get his s**t together.


----------

